# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  إصـدار ô!ô يـــافـاطمــة ô!ô لـرادود مرتضى البيضاني (( لتحميـل بصيغـة Mp3 ))

## My tears

*إصـدار*
* ô!ô يـــافـاطمــة ô!ô*
* لـرادود الحسيني* 
*مـرتضـى الـبـيـضـانــي* 
*(( لتحميـل بصيغـة Mp3 ))*
*/*
***
*\*
***
*/*
***
*\*
*فاطمة يافاطمة*
*/
بطل عباس*
*\
أم ابوها (شعر)*
*/
أم ابوها*
*\
ابو الفضل*
*/
يا عباس*
*\*
***
*/*
***
*\*
***
*/*
*ShiaMedia*
*.. نسألكــم الدعــاء ..*
*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختكـم My tears ..**
*

----------


## القلب المرح

_يعطيش الله العافيه_
_اصدار جميل منك_
_ننتظر جديدك_ 
_تحياتي.._

----------


## My tears

*حياك الله خيوو القلب المرح ..* 
*والله يعافيك ويسلمك ويخليك ..*
*وتسلم والله على التعقيب  ..* 

*مع خالص تحياتي .. أختك My tears ..*

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

مشكوره

----------


## شيعيه وافتخر

السلام عليكم

الإصدار روعه

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..* 
*حياك الباري خيهشيعيه ..* 
*والشكر لك على التعقيب   ..* 
*وربي يعطيك العافية  ..*

----------


## الجنـــرالـــ

يعطيكـــــــ ألفــــــــــ عـــــــــافيــــــــــه

----------


## بوعباس

شكرا أخي على الإصدار

----------


## مُزن

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووورة عزيزتى وجزاك الله الف خير 
اختك مزن

----------


## My tears

*تسلمون والله ..* 
*وربي يعطيكم العافية ..* 
*والشكر لكـم أحبتـي ..* 
*وأتمنـى لكـم التواصـل ..* 

 :amuse:

----------


## نسمة امل

والله حلو الاصدار هذا مشكوره خيه

----------


## My tears

*وجودك أحلى وأحلى يا نسمة أمل   ..* 
*شكراً لك على التعقيب ..* 
*ويسلمو على التواجد ..* 

 :cool:

----------


## علويات

مشكور يعطيك العافيه 
ونتظر المزيد

----------


## My tears

*الشكر لك علويات ..* 
*وحياكم الله في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..* 
*وتواصل دائم إن شاء الله ..* 
*ما ننحرم من هالتواجد  ..*

----------


## فيلسوف

_مشكوره اختي على الشريط وربي يعطيش العافيه وبانتظار ماتقدميه_

----------


## My tears

*فيلسووف ..* 
*الله يعافيك ويخليك ..* 
*يسلم لي تواجدك ..* 
*ومشكور والله ..* 

*تحياتي   ..*

----------


## علوية الأصل

:bigsmile:  *السلاااااااااام عليكم* 
*مشكووووووووره اختي ... ينحط في ميزان اعمالكي انشاء الله* 
*ونتمى منك المزيد*  :bigsmile:

----------


## My tears

*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ..* 
*العفوو علوية الأصل   ..*
*وتسلم والله ..* 
*ويسعدني إن تكون أول مشاركـاتـك في أحدى مواضيعي  ..* 
*وإن شاء الله تلقى مني كل ما هو جديد  ..* 

*تحياتي ..*

----------


## بحور الامل

مشكوووووووووووووووووورة جعلة الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي
بحور الامل

----------


## My tears

*العفوووو خيتوو ..* 
*ويسلمووو والله على التواجد ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## أشعب

مشكورة اختي ويعطيش الف عافية

من زمان ونا ادور عليه 

تسلمي ريحتينا

----------


## My tears

*أشعب* *حياك الله في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية  ..* 
*وتسلم والله على التعقيب ..* 
*وربي يريحك دنيـا وآخـره  ..* 
*وإن شاء الله نكون عند حسن ظنكم ..*
*تواصل ما ننحرم منه ..* 

*تحياتي  ..*

----------


## moony2005

][ يا فـاطمة ][ 
للرادود مرتضى البيضاني 
هذا الشريط يختص في مدح سيدة نساء العالمين فاطمة الزهراء عليها السلام وأبالفضل العباس عليه السلام
**********************************
للتحميل : إضغط يمين الفأرة على كلمة تحميل واختر حفظ الهدف بأسم 
[]:.:[] أم أبوهـا []:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل
[]:.:[] بطل عباس []:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل
[]:.:[] فاطمة يا فاطمة []:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل
[]:.:[] أبو الفضـل []:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل
[]:.:[] أم أبوهـا (شعر)[]:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل
[]:.:[] يـا عباس[]:.:[]
إستمـاع
تـحمـيل


**********************************

مع خالص تحياتي

----------


## My tears

*تم دمج موضوعك ضمن هذا الموضوع ..* 
*وذلك لأختلاف الصيغه فقط ..* 

*ومشكور والله .. وربي يعطيك العافية ..* 
*وحياك الباري في شبكة الناصرة الثقافية ..* 

*ولك تحيـاتـي  ..*

----------


## أميرة الاحزان

يعطيج العافيه حبيبتي ماقصرتي

تحياتي لج وننتظر جديدك

تحياتي لك

----------


## عماد علي

الف شكر لك أختي لا عدمنا عطائك.

----------


## wassel

مشكور الله يعطيك العافية

----------


## بحور الامل

يعطيك العافيه ويسلموووووووووا

----------


## الهوسي

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور

----------


## محبةعلي(ع)

سلمت يمينك أختي 
أختك محبة علي عليه السلام

----------


## ابي اعرف ليش؟

مشكورة احتي
ننتظر جديدك

----------


## المالك الحزين

اصدار عدل لحده من زمان ادور عنه 

مشكووورة على الاصدار

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

مشكووورينعلى الاصداار الراائع
مرررررررررة حلو 
واحلى شي
بطل عباااس
مشكوورين وعطاكمـ الله العافيه 
متباركين بالمولد

----------


## زهرة القلوب

يسلموو على الاصدار الحلو 
الله يعطيك العافيه 
تحياتي زهرة القلوب

----------


## ســحرالقوافي

اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد


متباااركين بالمولد



ومشكووووورة


دمتـــ بود

----------


## الــــنـــاري

احسنتي اختي 
يعطيك الف عافية
تحياتي لك اخوك
الـــــــنـــــــاري

----------


## Lost Love

Thank You Very Much For This Applications......

----------


## عاشقة الحسينـ..

مشكورين على الموضوع

بس ممكن تكتبون الكلام اللي موجود في انشودة ام ابوها

ونكون من الشاكرين لكم

رحم الله ولاديكم

----------

